# I'm starting to realize something important..



## Bosonfield (Nov 29, 2010)

Just a few things.

1. People don't necessarily react as harshly as I would have thought beforehand when I ask them to do something for me, for example if they would let me to the free seat in the middle of the row at university. If I just ask them if they could let me in, they just do, and even if they mind, they won't care on the long run! This totally enables me to be more assertive about what I'm doing, beforehand I would sit on the stairs instead just so I wouldn't have to interact with anyone...

2. If I vent about something in the Frustration section, those fears, those suppressed emotions, those negative hindering feelings just go away the next day I wake up. 

I'm so glad. This enables me to change from my distorted world just by writing it down somewhere where people actually care about what I say. Being listened to is one of the greatest cures, it would appear...


3. In a situation where social interaction seems like the plausible choice to make, therefore in a case where communication is expected, then as long as you fulfill your role in the way you would want (so, possibly politely, kindly, etc.) and not stealing your own attention with attempting to analyze yourself where you find errors, you will come across as a normal guy, and you won't hinder and limit yourself in your own abilities.

Now that I know that in any situation, I could just speak instead of remaining silent, it appears that saying anything is better than saying nothing. All of this is starting to remove my fear...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Feels good don't it?

Congrats on the breakthrough


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Bosonfield said:


> Just a few things.
> 
> 1. People don't necessarily react as harshly as I would have thought beforehand when I ask them to ...


this was a huge step for me. people rarely react as harshly as I thought before, to much of anything I do or say.

congratulations on the breakthroughs!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is an epiphany - when the SA haze thins, stuff like this becomes more apparent.


----------



## Reven (Dec 9, 2010)

Af, Jesus… it sounds so good, U can do it right, there’s still time, Don’t spend it just so.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

You're absolutely right. It takes a bit of repetition of something to get use to it, but you will truly get use to it if you do keep up that repetition.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Congrats on the breakthrough


Same here! Sounds like you're making some really good progress there!


----------

